# Gothic2 dNdR - Questbug Auge Innos?!?



## Psychomantis8 (21. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dreh hier noch am Rad! Habe ursprünglich Gothic2 durchgezockt und zwar ohne Probleme. Jetzt habe ich (ca. 1,5 Jahre später) neu begonnen mit der Nacht des Raben. Nun sitze ich fest und vermute es ist ein Bug. Ich bin das erste mal aus dem Minental zurück....Auge Innos von Novizen geklaut....Auge Innos von Suchenden zurück geholt aber leider zerbrochen....Pyroka und Xardas schicken mich zu Vatras...Vatras sagt: "Kann hier nicht weg...finde ne Ablösung für mich!" Sooooo....und nu? Habe mal stumpf weitergespielt....Bennet befreit....Auge rapariert. Jetzt habe ich das raparierte Auge...die anderen Wassermagier sind auf der neuen Insel und Vatras wartet noch immer auf eine Ablsöung bevor er sich bewegt.

Wie kriege ich das verdammte Auge aufgeladen? Ich möchte eigentlich erst die Drachen killen bevor ich die neue Insel erkunde.

HILFE!!!! *g

P.S.: Der Kopierschutz ist übrigens ein Witz. Ich muß jedesmal bevor ich spiele den Patch auf 2.60 installieren, sonst erkennt der Rechner meine Original-CD nicht als solche an!


----------



## Helioslade (21. August 2004)

Psychomantis8 am 21.08.2004 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich dreh hier noch am Rad! Habe ursprünglich Gothic2 durchgezockt und zwar ohne Probleme. Jetzt habe ich (ca. 1,5 Jahre später) neu begonnen mit der Nacht des Raben. Nun sitze ich fest und vermute es ist ein Bug. Ich bin das erste mal aus dem Minental zurück....Auge Innos von Novizen geklaut....Auge Innos von Suchenden zurück geholt aber leider zerbrochen....Pyroka und Xardas schicken mich zu Vatras...Vatras sagt: "Kann hier nicht weg...finde ne Ablösung für mich!" Sooooo....und nu? Habe mal stumpf weitergespielt....Bennet befreit....Auge rapariert. Jetzt habe ich das raparierte Auge...die anderen Wassermagier sind auf der neuen Insel und Vatras wartet noch immer auf eine Ablsöung bevor er sich bewegt.
> 
> ...




Du musst erst Jharkendar fertig spielen, bevor die Ablösung für Vatras kommt. Das ist dann Myxir, der sich nach Khorinis begibt, sobald Raven tod ist.

Erst dann kannst du die Magier das Auge aufladen lassen.

PS: Bei mir funkt es ohne Probleme... haste noch n 2. Laufwerk, dann versuchs mal damit.


----------



## Homerclon (21. August 2004)

Psychomantis8 am 21.08.2004 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kriege ich das verdammte Auge aufgeladen? Ich möchte eigentlich erst die Drachen killen bevor ich die neue Insel erkunde.


da ist das problem, das geht nicht, es ist so vorgesehen das man spätestens im 3. Kapitel die neue Welt erkundet, bevor du DNdR nicht gelöst hast wird sich Vatras dort nicht weg bewegen.
Kannst dir höchstens das Aufgeladene Auge Innos herbeicheaten.
Dir wird die neue Welt eh bereits wie ein Witz vorkommen, weil eigentlich gedacht ist das man erst in die Neue Welt reist und danach ins Minental.

Es ist also alles völlig korrekt.

EDIT: mist zu langsam


----------



## Psychomantis8 (21. August 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort...jetzt wird einiges klar. Ist allerdings ziemlich blöde...ich meine ich bin jetzt Stufe 16 oder so und was ich bisher gehört habe, sollen die Gegner ziemlich heftig sein. Ok....die Sumpfratten sind kein Problem und auch die ersten Gottesanbeterviecher waren easy...aber ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich das mit den ganzen Baditen handhaben soll. Naja...ich kenne mich - mit Banditenrüstung vorbeischleichen ist nicht mein Ding! *g

Danke nochmals für die prompte Antwort!

Gruß
Psychomantis alias TripleS alias Compaq Fressario

P.S.: Ich habe das Problem mit dem Kopierschutz sowohl auf meinem Toshiba DVD-Lw als auch auf meinem NEC ND2500 DVD-Brenner als auch auf meinem LiteOn-CDbrenner! *g
Aber man gewöhnt sich dran, daß man eben zuerst den Patch drüberjagen muß!


----------



## ziegenbock (21. August 2004)

Psychomantis8 am 21.08.2004 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> P.S.: Der Kopierschutz ist übrigens ein Witz. Ich muß jedesmal bevor ich spiele den Patch auf 2.60 installieren, sonst erkennt der Rechner meine Original-CD nicht als solche an!



warum mußt du jedes mal den patch installieren? normalerweise macht man das 1mal und dann bleibt das spiel auf version 2.60. *confused*

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Homerclon (21. August 2004)

Psychomantis8 am 21.08.2004 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal für die Antwort...jetzt wird einiges klar. Ist allerdings ziemlich blöde...ich meine ich bin jetzt Stufe 16 oder so und was ich bisher gehört habe, sollen die Gegner ziemlich heftig sein. Ok....die Sumpfratten sind kein Problem und auch die ersten Gottesanbeterviecher waren easy...aber ich hab noch keine Ahnung wie ich das mit den ganzen Baditen handhaben soll. Naja...ich kenne mich - mit Banditenrüstung vorbeischleichen ist nicht mein Ding! *g
> 
> Danke nochmals für die prompte Antwort!
> 
> ...


Wenn du die Banditenrüstung hast kannst du die Typen einzeln auseinandernehmen, die helfen sich eigentlich nicht gegenseitig.(zumindest die Banditen selbst, bei denen in den alten Gardistenrüstung würde ich vorsichtig sein, die halten glaube ich zusammen)
Ich würde aber lieber dort rumschleichen, immerhin gibts dort auch ein paar kleinere Quests die Exp bringen. Abschlachten kann man sie immernoch wenn man stärker ist.


----------



## Psychomantis8 (21. August 2004)

@Ziegenbock: Weil das Spiel sonst meine Original-CD nicht erkennt. Vor Version 2.6 mußte ich das Game jedesmal neu installieren. Nach der Installation hat er die CD richtig erkannt. Wenn ich das Spiel dann beendet hatte und es wieder starten wollte hieß es immer: "Bitten legen Sie die Original-CD...". Gott seih dank klappt es auch wenn ich den Patch installiere, denn die Installation des Patches dauert nur 30 Sek. oder so. 

@all others:

Jo...werde die Bandits wohl auch erstmal umgehen. Im Moment kriege ich ja nicht mal die Banditen bei Jacks Leuchturm platt. Aber wartet nur ab, bis ich meine Rubinklinge tragen kann...


----------



## steve1177 (21. August 2004)

Psychomantis8 am 21.08.2004 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wartet nur ab, bis ich meine Rubinklinge tragen kann...



Die kannst du dann an den Nagel hängen, findest noch einiges besseres!!  
Will jetzt nur nicht spoilen...
Ich bin so früh wie es ging in die neue Welt gereist, musste ganz schön aufpassen, mit Level 14 dürftest du 1.mal keine Probs haben.
viel Spass mit den Wächtern
MfG
Steve


----------

